# Watercolor bettas



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm new here, so I thought I'd make my first post about some of my watercolor betta doodles, the top red one is based off of my betta Louboutin.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That's really pretty! You're a good artist!


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

Woaah! Nice work!


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Namorita (Aug 17, 2016)

Amazing! Im so glad to find out that there's a board for Betta art! I'm an "artist" myself (don't really call myself an artist, I just like to draw and paint and stuff lol) and I can't wait to draw something and post it here!

This watercolor painting is like I said, amazing. You really have a talent here, keep it going  Look forward to see more from you!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks great! I would love to have something like that above my betta tanks.


----------

